# Leopard Gecko pregnant?



## RaveDave92 (Oct 22, 2011)

Saw my leo's mating last Tuesday and was wondering if she looks pregnant to you guys =] 
















These pictures were taken today, 8 days after mating.


----------



## RaveDave92 (Oct 22, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

maybe, all mine had the eggs clearly showing when they were up the duff, time will tell buddy, shell lay two then another two three weeks after generally, she'll lay up to 8 times with one mating hope all works out for you, if u see her digging and kicking up whatever sub your using she's laid, or u got a box with vermiculite in it ready?


----------



## RaveDave92 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks man  She's put on 3-4 grams since she mated so i'd say she is  Already got the lay box in there and the incubator running just in case


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

ah cool, safe bet saying she is then:2thumb: congrats, what are the parents?


----------



## RaveDave92 (Oct 22, 2011)

The female is a Tremper Albino and my male is a Tangerine Enigma =] Really excited to see the babies


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

I would say not pregnant. She'll start to get very round in her tummy soon if she is but it would be unusual for her to be ovulating at this time of year. Most are slowing down for winter now. My advice would be to separate her from the male so he's not constantly pestering her and try them together again next year.

Most breeders pair up Feb/March time. The majority of matings taking place now will be fruitless and so unnecessary stress on both male and female . That's just my opinion : victory:


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> I would say not pregnant. She'll start to get very round in her tummy soon if she is but it would be unusual for her to be ovulating at this time of year. Most are slowing down for winter now. My advice would be to separate her from the male so he's not constantly pestering her and try them together again next year.
> 
> Most breeders pair up Feb/March time. The majority of matings taking place now will be fruitless and so unnecessary stress on both male and female . That's just my opinion : victory:


Yeah I thought the same with the time of year.


----------



## RaveDave92 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ahh I see =[ Well I can hope. But I will split them up just in case =]


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

i suppose it depends how they been kept whether there body clocks in time with our real time, with lights and heat you can make the time of year in the tank 6 months out so u could technically breed them in winter, i wouldn't granted but it is possible, i bought a reverse stripe tangerine tremper albino the other week and she randomly laid 1 egg the other day:/ either way good luck buddy..


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> i suppose it depends how they been kept whether there body clocks in time with our real time, with lights and heat you can make the time of year in the tank 6 months out so u could technically breed them in winter, i wouldn't granted but it is possible, i bought a reverse stripe tangerine tremper albino the other week and she randomly laid 1 egg the other day:/ either way good luck buddy..



Oh I agree it is possible for them to lay this time of year, it's just not very likely.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Not pregnant, possibly gravid.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

sheena is a gecko said:


> Oh I agree it is possible for them to lay this time of year, it's just not very likely.


agree: victory:


----------



## RaveDave92 (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome  Thanks for all the info. I'll keep you posted on what happens. They mated a week and three days so i'll give it until the end of november and if she hasn't laid then she's not going to. Thanks again guys


----------



## RaveDave92 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey guys guess what =D She laid 2 beautiful white eggs this morning!!! So excited =] How are my incubator settings?? 30C and 88% humidity? =]


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

about 82 will give u females(likely) 85 mixed and 88 males(likely) sex set after about 28 days.


----------

